# shipping a sugar piece



## amatuer andma (Nov 6, 2006)

I need to ship a sugar tiara to top my grandaughter's birthday cake. Any suggestions that might help it get there in one piece...and not stuck to any thing?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Is it pulled sugar, pastillage, cast sugar? 

This is important. The packing will be different, depending on your medium.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Where are you shipping from and to?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Popcorn... Seriously, find a very solid box and add a layer of popcorn (unbuttered, unsalted), put the piece in, and cram in as much popcorn as you can so the piece can't shift around. 

But I would spray the piece with an edible chocolate laquer to fight humidity and to prevent packaging material from sticking to it.


----------



## amatuer andma (Nov 6, 2006)

The piece is cast sugar, going across Texas....I am liking the popcorn idea...even if it sticks, it will be tasty.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

With a cast sugar piece, you not only have to worry about breakage, but humidity too. 

Assuming your cast sugar tiara is dry, and not sticky, first wrap it in plastic wrap. Don't let the plastic "web" across the diameter of the tiara. Wrap it all around, keeping the plastic hugging the piece. Next, take a plastic ziploc bag, like a sandwich bag that seals, and poke pinholes ALL OVER IT all the way through. Then fill the bag with dessicant pearls (like the brand Dri-Z-Air you can find at the hardware store). Place it in a tupperware or one of the Glad disposable plasticware things. Put your wrapped tiara on top.Put popcorn or styrofoam peanuts in on top of the piece, and completely fill the container, so that there will be NO MOVEMENT of the piece inside. THEN put your container IN ANOTHER BOX filled with styrofoam or popcorn, so that the container is cushioned on ALL SIDES. That's it. Tape it, address it, and you're good to go.:roll:


----------

